# Channellock 440 vs 460



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

440s are fine for 2"


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never used 440s. Get the 460s. They also have cool factor because they are etched BIG AZZ.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 420's through 480's


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

dbl 440's in my bag also a pair of the tiny ones 410's maybe?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> I've never used 440s. Get the 460s. They also have cool factor because they are etched BIG AZZ.


No, 480's are Big Azz. Unless it's a new thing they're doing.

Otherwise I'd recommend the 12'' knipex cobra/alligators good up to 2 3/4''. Smaller tool, bigger capacity.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> No, 480's are Big Azz. Unless it's a new thing they're doing.
> 
> Otherwise I'd recommend the 12'' knipex cobra/alligators good up to 2 3/4''. Smaller tool, bigger capacity.


 
Yep, 480 say Big Azz, anot 460's


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

_I second the Knipex pliers... much lighter and have a better grip. Get the Cobra pliers and they lock into adjustment so you don't have to fumble and around each time you use them._


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

My 460s say BIG AZZ. But they are old. Got them from an old dude at a garage sale. In fact all my 420s are old too. They have the patent numbers on them and they are naked.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> My 460s say BIG AZZ.


Any chance of a pic?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Any chance of a pic?


I'm in my underwear at home and they are locked up in a cargo container 55 miles away. Unless you look like Kate Upton, I ain't moving. I'll try to remember to grab a pick this week.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I'm in my underwear at home and they are locked up in a cargo container 55 miles away. Unless you look like Kate Upton, I ain't moving. I'll try to remember to grab a pick this week.


Next week is soon enough, :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

440s will work fine. Personally I carry a couple of aluminum stillson wrenches, partially because they work real well and partially because it freaks the apprentices out.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

eejack said:


> 440s will work fine. Personally I carry a couple of aluminum stillson wrenches, partially because they work real well and partially because it freaks the apprentices out.


I don't get it, what's so scary about a pipe wrench.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I don't get it, what's so scary about a pipe wrench.


That's a damn good question. I always get a kick out of busting out the 4' pipe wrench and seeing the reactions. I've done some work on steam boilers, and it is great when someone walks by and you have a 4' pipe wrench, with a 10' stick of 2" rigid over the handle as a cheater. That always makes for some good comments. :laughing:

My biggest complaint about using pipe wrenches is that they don't come with shock absorbers. It always ends up being my knuckles that act in that capacity.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Better yet then 460's get 16 inch knipex cobra's.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> That's a damn good question. I always get a kick out of busting out the 4' pipe wrench and seeing the reactions. I've done some work on steam boilers, and it is great when someone walks by and you have a 4' pipe wrench, with a 10' stick of 2" rigid over the handle as a cheater. That always makes for some good comments. :laughing:
> 
> My biggest complaint about using pipe wrenches is that they don't come with shock absorbers. It always ends up being my knuckles that act in that capacity.


Like we say at work, it's never fun when you have to get out the 4' pipe wrench.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I worked on a job that was all 2.5 and 4" EMT with compression couplings. We used the biggest size Channlocks they make. Not sure what part number they are but they worked great.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bthesparky said:


> Better yet then 460's get 16 inch knipex cobra's.


I believe there's a pretty significant price difference, especially if you always buy adjustable pliers in 2's like I do.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.sears.com/knipex-12-in-alligator-pliers/p-00929115000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

Here's the 12" with a 2 3/4" capacity

I just picked up 2 pairs of the 10" ones at sears for $17 each


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> I don't get it, what's so scary about a pipe wrench.


No idea but I always get a pile of questions from the kids when I bring them out. I think for some it is akin to going to a real tool from a toy, others think that electricians never use them.

I find them more effective, especially when all I am doing all day is the same size compression couplings and connectors.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I looked at them on Monday and sure enough my 460s do not say BIG AZZ on them. I could have sworn I've seen an old pair of 460s like that. I've called them that all these years for a reason.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

eejack said:


> No idea but I always get a pile of questions from the kids when I bring them out. I think for some it is akin to going to a real tool from a toy, others think that electricians never use them.
> 
> I find them more effective, especially when all I am doing all day is the same size compression couplings and connectors.


Not much that can't be fixed by a big a** pipe wrench, a cheater bar, brute strength, and ignorance. I learned that when I did building maintenance for a year or so in a mill building with steam heat and 100 year old pipes. :laughing:


----------

